
US spy court didn't reject a single government surveillance request in 2015 - noarchy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-spy-court-didnt-reject-a-single-secret-government-demand-for-data/
======
nickysielicki
> The FBI also issued 48,642 national security letters, a subpoena-like power
> that compels a company to turn over data on national security grounds
> without informing the subject of the letter.

How is it possible that they could find nearly 50,000 instances where national
security necessitates trumping constitutional rights, all in a single year?
That works out to 133 NSL's per day!

What is going on in this country? :(

